
Rand Fishkin's New Book Proposal - jonnymiller
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1rWAzZF8LIGnJgOKaK54coGhpTM54P0CIJO5oisumBMg/edit
======
xiaoma
Thanks, fish. This is amazing.

\- Whiteboard Friday watcher forever

